# What comes closest to your feelings about garage sales?



## debodun (Apr 19, 2020)

1) I have a bumper sticker that says "WARNING! I BRAKE FOR ALL GARAGE SALES!" and spend the weekend going to everyone I see advertised.
2) I'd stop if I happen to see one.
3) If I saw one I would look as I drove past and only stop if I saw something interesting. 
4) I would look as I drove by, but wouldn't stop for any reason.
5) I wouldn't be caught dead buying someone else's trash.
6) If there was one on my block, I'd call the cops and complain about the traffic, noise and blocking the street and sidewalk. 
7) If my community allowed them, I'd go to a council meeting and demand that they be outlawed.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 19, 2020)

4) I would look as I drove by, but wouldn't stop for any reason. 
Donated tons of items, such as collections (carousel horses, Toby jugs, etc). No room for anything like that anymore. Nothing I haven't had that I need from anyone else.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 19, 2020)

I stop at sales that look interesting but I wouldn't bother to hold one of my own.

Before the pandemic, I used to hit the thrift shops and the flea market in my area each week.

This extended stay at home may have been the cure I was looking for to reduce my impulse buying and stick with online shopping for a very, very few interesting things to add to my collections.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 19, 2020)

7. drive by gawking at junk is dangerous driving. Keep your eyes on the road, please.


----------



## debodun (Apr 19, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> 7. drive by gawking at junk is dangerous driving. Keep your eyes on the road, please.


I've seen people do it, though.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 19, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> 7. drive by gawking at junk is dangerous driving. Keep your eyes on the road, please.


We park, but don't get out. Oddly enough, we don't see garage sales around our area of the city. People tend to put things out for the taking. Out in the country, there are garage sales through the summer.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 19, 2020)

debodun said:


> I've seen people do it, though.


I have too, very dangerous.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 19, 2020)

I once thought I'd try having a garage sale, but people seem to want something for practically nothing. I preferred donating my things (antique rocking chairs, etc) to Goodwill.


----------



## debodun (Apr 19, 2020)

After my mom passed, I took a carload of clothing to the SA. They refused to take it. The next time I drove by, there was a sign on the fence " WE ARE NOT ACCEPTING ANY DONATIONS AT THE PRESENT".  There isn't a Goodwill anywhere nearby. Also, all the local thrift stores went OOB in the last 10 years. So much for donating. Our annual commuity-wide garage sale weekend was originally planned for May 16 & 17, but I'm pretty sure it will be postponed. Even if the social distancing ban is lifted by then, people may still be antsy about it.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 19, 2020)

While out driving the other day, I saw a B'nai Brith donation box with a sign that they are accepting clothing donations. We have a clothing donation box in our recycle room, but I don't know if they are still acception donations. Possibly not.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 19, 2020)

I can't pass up the bargains for tools I can use. I never have enough tools and most of them in good shape.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 19, 2020)

I'm between a 4 & 5. 

No interest in anyone else's crap. I've got more than enough treasures of my own.


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 19, 2020)

My thoughts on garage sales pretty much follow this guy's


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 19, 2020)

*I used to occasionally go to garage sales but it's been quite a while. Held a couple of them too. I much prefer resale shops and antique stores for browsing and buying. There's a wonderful antique mall just down the street from my apartment that comes in handy when I get the urge!*


----------



## oldman (Apr 19, 2020)

I chose 5.


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 19, 2020)

It's been years since I had / or stopped at a garage sale...    it's just not something that would interest me anymore.  

I'm at the 'give it away or toss it away '  phase of my life. ..lol
So ..  I guess I'll have to go with No. 5


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 19, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I'm between a 4 & 5.
> 
> No interest in anyone else's crap. I've got more than enough treasures of my own.


Same here.   Plus (thankfully) our HOA doesn't allow yard/garage sales.


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 19, 2020)

planning on have the mother of all yard sales once we are allowed.  If you can't make it in person, just mail me the cash you would have spent.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 19, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> My thoughts on garage sales pretty much follow this guy's


I saw this a few days ago FUNNY!


----------



## Packerjohn (Apr 19, 2020)

Never go to garage sales.  I have all I need now.  Can't understand why some senior men go to the sales at the end of the day; hoping to get something for next to nothing & then try to sell the things at their own garage sales a few weeks later.  They really need an alternative lifestyle.


----------



## drifter (Apr 19, 2020)

I used to like them. I would slow down and look. The cane I use now, I bought at a garage sale about twelve years ago. It's one of those aluminamn adjustble jobs. I stuck it on the back of my motorcycle and rode with it until I retired the bike. It was, believe it or not, a conversation piece with a permanut place on the bike between my saddle bags. Peope wanted to know why I crried it.

I woud buy pocket knives, or anything I might use or wanted, such as tools.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 19, 2020)

Once upon a time, I was a #3 - but only if there was no traffic and there was adequate parking space.  Now, I have all my necessities and all the 'pretties' that I want, so haven't been stopping in years.  That being said, we have several thrift stores around that I would much rather browse than *ever* go to a mall!


----------



## drifter (Apr 19, 2020)

Empty said:


> Once upon a time, I was a #3 - but only if there was no traffic and there was adequate parking space.  Now, I have all my necessities and all the 'pretties' that I want, so haven't been stopping in years.  That being said, we have several thrift stores around that I would much rather browse than *ever* go to a mall!


Me, too.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 19, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> My thoughts on garage sales pretty much follow this guy's


This would definitely be me. 
As far as the poll Deb posted, I’d be:

#8/. Drive by and ask if they want to sell any of my junk too


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 19, 2020)

Packerjohn said:


> Never go to garage sales.  I have all I need now.  Can't understand why some senior men go to the sales at the end of the day; hoping to get something for next to nothing & then try to sell the things at their own garage sales a few weeks later.  They really need an alternative lifestyle.


So why do you judge them?   They certainly aren't impacting your life.


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 19, 2020)

One of my sisters makes a fortune buying at garage sales or estates sales and then reselling the merchandise in her store.
She's honest and tells the sellers the jewelry is real and their selling it too low, but they don't care. One person's trash it another's treasure.
Garage sale - worthless, but once in a store - priceless. People's idea of wealth - go figure. I wouldn't know a diamond if I held it in my hand.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 19, 2020)

Quite a few years go I would go with my Mom and Dad most every Saturday morning. My dad looked at the tools and lawn mowers that he would repair and sell just for a hobby. My mom collected tea cups,
I'd find a few decorative items that I liked,
Next came Ebay. I really did well l buying and selling. My mom lived with us by that time and enjoyed finding things with me and packing them up for shipping. 
After that craze ended and my mom couldn't get around much anymore we stopped going.
I haven't been in years. I like the thrift shops now, I go in the back door and donate then take a peak at what they have. I think long and hard before I make a purchase. These days I'm more likely to buy a missing cover for a favorite pot, anything practical.  I purged last year and I don't want to start all over again.


----------



## Gaer (Apr 19, 2020)

I'd like to get rid of 3/4 of my possessions now!


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 19, 2020)

Gaer said:


> I'd like to get rid of 3/4 of my possessions now!


I'll give you a quarter for it.    [my sisters famous line]


----------



## johndoe (Apr 19, 2020)

I miss going to them because of the pandemic. It's a way to snoop around someone's property without being arrested. Estate sales are usually the best if they are not run by professional liquidators since they are a middleman and need their cut so they charge too much. Some times I regret what I bought, so my rule is not to buy anything that's too big to fit in a trash bag.


----------



## jujube (Apr 19, 2020)

After the last two I was involved with, I'll never have one again.

I used to be an avid garage sale attendee, but once I did the "great purge" ten years ago, I have very little desire for doo-dads.  I will stop at a particularly interesting one once in a blue moon but almost never buy anything.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 19, 2020)

4 here but that is only because the city I live in has issues with bed bugs. I don't want anything used. I'd rather spend the cash to get it new or go without.


----------



## debodun (Apr 20, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Quite a few years go I would go with my Mom and Dad most every Saturday morning. My dad looked at the tools and lawn mowers that he would repair and sell just for a hobby. My mom collected tea cups,
> I'd find a few decorative items that I liked,
> Next came Ebay. I really did well l buying and selling. My mom lived with us by that time and enjoyed finding things with me and packing them up for shipping.
> After that craze ended and my mom couldn't get around much anymore we stopped going.
> I haven't been in years. I like the thrift shops now, I go in the back door and donate then take a peak at what they have. I think long and hard before I make a purchase. These days I'm more likely to buy a missing cover for a favorite pot, anything practical.  I purged last year and I don't want to start all over again.




Almost my exact situation except for the selling on eBay.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 20, 2020)

I always liked garage sales and yard sales, especially if they had BOOKS.. or household items, or little unnecessary decorative doo-dads.  Haven't been to one in ages, though- mostly because I almost never carry cash.


----------



## Manatee (Apr 20, 2020)

We have held them when moving many times.  One time we were conducting a garage sale and put a sign in the window and sold the house.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 20, 2020)

Deb, call The Salvation Army.  They will pick up whatever you have. You have to tell them how many boxes of whatever you have.  They sent a truck to my house and picked up 10 bags of clothes, 5 boxes of kitchen items etc.  Did not cost me a dime and they give to folks that need it and do not sell like Goodwill does.


----------



## Suzy623 (Apr 20, 2020)

I'm kinda off the grid on this one. There should be a #8: When I pass a garage sale I never even notice it.


----------



## debodun (Apr 21, 2020)

terry123 said:


> Deb, call The Salvation Army.  They will pick up whatever you have. You have to tell them how many boxes of whatever you have.  They sent a truck to my house and picked up 10 bags of clothes, 5 boxes of kitchen items etc.  Did not cost me a dime and they give to folks that need it and do not sell like Goodwill does.


Maybe in your area they pick up - here they don't. And they do have a retail outlet where they sell donated items. This is the outlet store closest to me - about 10 miles away.


----------



## Duster (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Duster (Apr 21, 2020)

I used to go to yard sales at least twice a week for half a day.  It started out as a fun way to get exercise. I soon discovered that almost anything could be found a garage sales, estate sales, and tag sales.  I rented a booth in an antique mall and turned it into a business. When the internet came along, it was practical to sell online.  I finally closed the business a few years ago.
Now I never go to yard sales or thrift stores.  They sell some wonderful things, but I don't need all the extra stuff.
I seriously started downsizing two years ago, since my house isn't growing larger.  I don't need the temptation of adding to collections.  
I've also given a number of yard sales through the years.  A lot of work for very little money.  Those days are behind me, too.
I donate regularly to several charity thrift store that help people in my area instead.  To me that's a WINWIN.


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 21, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> I can't pass up the bargains for tools I can use. I never have enough tools and most of them in good shape.


This is me.

And once I have them, I can't let them go.  I still have a tile saw I bought when remodeling my bathroom.  I got such a deal on it, I refuse to let go of it.  I also like buying odd lots of hardware.


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 21, 2020)

Duster said:


> View attachment 100443


That's pretty funny.

I read an article about Costco stating they will _not_ be giving refunds on toilet paper and hand sanitizer.
You hoard it/you own it.

Good for them (although it's a pure business decision, not a moral one.)


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 21, 2020)

Packerjohn said:


> Never go to garage sales.  I have all I need now.  Can't understand why some senior men go to the sales at the end of the day; hoping to get something for next to nothing & then try to sell the things at their own garage sales a few weeks later.  They really need an alternative lifestyle.



I go for a few reasons:
1-It gives me something to do without spending a lot of money.
2-I get to know parts of my area I might not otherwise have reason to visit.
3-I meet people I might not otherwise meet.

When I first moved here 10 years ago, #2 & #3 were my main reasons.  In my county, everyone knows most everyone else...this was one way of plugging myself into it.

Besides, I've always been a second-hand shop person.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 22, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> This is me.
> 
> And once I have them, I can't let them go.  I still have a tile saw I bought when remodeling my bathroom.  I got such a deal on it, I refuse to let go of it.  I also like buying odd lots of hardware.


I found a lot of people don't know or want to bother fixing a simple electrical problem. Usually a cord worn out and right now I'm looking for an electric lawn trimmer. Battery operated stuff is too to fix usually needing a complete new battery gif you can find it.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 22, 2020)

After the lockdowns it will be interesting to see how many continue to go to garage & estate along with thrift stores. The casual shopper will probably be taken out of the picture between less cash and fear of used stuff. I go thrift stores and was actually eyeballing some furniture at the local Goodwill but before I  blinked the doors were closed.


----------



## debodun (Apr 22, 2020)

Thirty years ago, you couldn't even stand in your driveway with the garage door open without people pulling up and asking if you were having a garage sale. Now it seems nobody is collecting anymore, people are de-cluttering and minimizing and there seems to be a trend of thinking buying other people's unwated items is socially unacceptable. I wonder how society got turned 360 in the last few decades.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 22, 2020)

debodun said:


> Thirty years ago, you couldn't even stand in your driveway with the garage door open without people pulling up and asking if you were haveing a garage sale. Now it seems nobody is collecting anymore, people are de-cluttering and minimizing and there seems to be a trend of thinking buying other people's unwated items is socially unacceptable. I wonder how society got turned 360 in the last few decades.


Less space and technology. Time on the internet for example has taken people away from doing physical things that require stuff. There are also a lot delegators out there(why do it yourself if you can pay someone else to do it). And for the last decade or two many have stopped buying houses instead settling in to the rental life which includes the landlord taking care of many things a home owner would.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 22, 2020)

Where I live people are still buying but they only buy the best and always pay the least.

I can't complain because I'm no different! 

Unless you have something really special to offer it is actually easier to just box it up and send it to the charity shop or set it on the curb.


----------



## Lee (Apr 22, 2020)

I don't go out of my way but if I pass one I don't pass it up either.

Some of my favourite things came from garage sales. I usually look for sewing and hobby items.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 22, 2020)

4) I would look as I drove by, but wouldn't stop for any reason.

Don't get me wrong, I love perusing a good garage or yard sale, but I don't do it anywhere near as often as I used to when my children were younger. Weekends back in those days were all about finding a few great garage/yard sales. 

Children's toys and books, children's clothes and things, and occasionally something for mom.


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 22, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> I found a lot of people don't know or want to bother fixing a simple electrical problem. Usually a cord worn out and right now I'm looking for an electric lawn trimmer. Battery operated stuff is too to fix usually needing a complete new battery gif you can find it.


I had a friend who bought a house when he was about 25.  I had to show him how to replace a light switch...he grew up in apartments where you just called Maintenance.

Conversely, I was likely 10 years old the first time my father shoved me in the crawlspace with a hacksaw and a blowtorch to fix a busted frozen pipe...I was the only one who could fit.

Like many here, I've fixed all sorts of appliances throughout my life.  I once owned a 1959 Austin Healey and the wiper motor went out.  I took it apart, went to an appliance repair shop, and had the guy cut a new set of motor brushes for me (probably meant for a MixMaster.)  I was back on the road, good as new.  Most stuff these days does not lend itself to being opened, repaired, and reassembled like that.


----------



## debodun (Apr 22, 2020)

I just learned that our community-wide garage sale scheduled for May 16 &17th has been cancelled. No surprise.


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 22, 2020)

debodun said:


> Thirty years ago, you couldn't even stand in your driveway with the garage door open without people pulling up and asking if you were having a garage sale. Now it seems nobody is collecting anymore, people are de-cluttering and minimizing and there seems to be a trend of thinking buying other people's unwated items is socially unacceptable. I wonder how society got turned 360 in the last few decades.


Baby Boomers downsizing, and the current generation is traveling light.

Check out what's happened to the price of antiques...it's bottomed out.
Nobody wants the stuff anymore.

It's sad.


----------



## debodun (Apr 22, 2020)

I know. The closest town with more than 5000 people had a slew of consignment and used goods shops up to 5 years ago, then suddenly they all went OOB.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 22, 2020)

debodun said:


> Maybe in your area they pick up - here they don't. And they do have a retail outlet where they sell donated items. This is the outlet store closest to me - about 10 miles away.


It's the same here. The Salvation Army used to send a truck to pick up furniture, but then came the bed bugs .. so that stopped the pick-ups. One can drop off clothing, etc. to their stores. I'm sure they still do give free clothing to people who need it.


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 22, 2020)

Arlington VA used to have this short block of old houses that were all second hand shops of one type or another.  The one I used to frequent got stuff from estates, so the selection was always random.  The owner and I got to know each other, and I'd get a call if something came in that he thought I might like.

Those houses have long since been replaced by high rises as Washington DC crept ever outward.

I now live in a rural area where folks still crowd Goodwill and the occasional junk store.  But you're right...it's not like it used to be.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 22, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> I had a friend who bought a house when he was about 25.  I had to show him how to replace a light switch...he grew up in apartments where you just called Maintenance.
> 
> Conversely, I was likely 10 years old the first time my father shoved me in the crawlspace with a hacksaw and a blowtorch to fix a busted frozen pipe...I was the only one who could fit.
> 
> Like many here, I've fixed all sorts of appliances throughout my life.  I once owned a 1959 Austin Healey and the wiper motor went out.  I took it apart, went to an appliance repair shop, and had the guy cut a new set of motor brushes for me (probably meant for a MixMaster.)  I was back on the road, good as new.  Most stuff these days does not lend itself to being opened, repaired, and reassembled like that.


I'm trying to learn electronics because one small component goes and the item is useless. But you need good test equipment.


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 22, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> I'm trying to learn electronics because one small component goes and the item is useless. But you need good test equipment.


Troubleshooting it tough to do without schematics...and then you gotta find the part somewhere.

When I moved in to my current place, I had yet to remediate a hard water problem.  It trashed a Cusinart coffee maker I really liked.  I tore the thing down and discovered a fried thermal fuse...it had done it's job.  But there was no way to buy another one.  Generic thermal fuses looked nothing like it, and Cusinart told me that it was not a "user serviceable part."

It the trash it went.
I hate doing that.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 22, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> Troubleshooting it tough to do without schematics...and then you gotta find the part somewhere.
> 
> When I moved in to my current place, I had yet to remediate a hard water problem.  It trashed a Cusinart coffee maker I really liked.  I tore the thing down and discovered a fried thermal fuse...it had done it's job.  But there was no way to buy another one.  Generic thermal fuses looked nothing like it, and Cusinart told me that it was not a "user serviceable part."
> 
> ...


I would have tried any fuse available before I trashed it. Even connect the wires without the fuse. I found the best cleaner for a coffee maker is a weak solution of javex through the brew cycle followed by cycling water through. Chlorine is used in water systems. Instead of using hard water buy those big jugs of spring water. Inexpensive.


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 22, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> I would have tried any fuse available before I trashed it. Even connect the wires without the fuse. I found the best cleaner for a coffee maker is a weak solution of javex through the brew cycle followed by cycling water through. Chlorine is used in water systems. Instead of using hard water buy those big jugs of spring water. Inexpensive.


Yeh, this was not a regular fuse.  It "breaks" when the thing overheats (which it did due to the mineral build up.)  I found one that is supposed to do the same thing but was so physically different there was no way to mount it in my machine (it lays against a specific spot on the unit so as to received transferred heat.)

I then did what you recommend with my next coffee maker...used bottled water and kept it clean.  I'm on well water, and I finally bought a Whirlpool water softener at Lowes and installed it myself along with 2 whole-house filters (particulate and charcoal.)  It was my first time using Pex.  Great product!!!  Way better than sweating fittings.  Over 45 connections and not one leak.

Now I have softened well water that I can drink and use in my coffee machines.  (The water was so hard it brought back my kidney stones.)  And I can finally use my dishwasher!

Here's the installation:


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 22, 2020)

That's terrific. I'm impressed. My dream is a dishwasher. I'm in an apartment. Landlords don't like dishwashers but I'll keep trying.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 22, 2020)

Probably the best yard sale I had was close to Christmas one year.  I called friends with growing kids, asked, do u have gently used toys u want to get rid of?  I fixed/freshened up dolls and toys and had a good turn out for folks looking for still-good toys at a bargain


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 22, 2020)

oldman said:


> I chose 5.


Yup

I've got too much of my own crud to be interested in somebody else's

Tried having a garage sale once
Man, talk about tied down
All day

Around 3P I backed up the truck, threw everything on the tables in it, and drove to Goodwill


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 28, 2020)

In the past it would have been (and was) #3.  Drive past unless I saw something interesting, although when my husband was living, if I was with him we'd have stopped. Now with the CV-19, I wouldn't bother. I really don't need anything else anyway.


----------

